# Review - Tamron 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 20, 2015)

Discuss our review of the Tamron 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD here.


----------



## sanj (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 20, 2015)

sanj said:


> Thank you Dustin.



You're welcome. I'll get the 45mm review up soon.


----------



## infared (Oct 20, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Dustin.
> ...



WOW...thorough review....Nice work....I am keeping my Sigma Art though..even with the mixed reviews. Mine focuses just fine.. I can see this lens being competition for the Canon 35mm f/2 IS ...not really the Sigma...I think that that lens is a step up...but obviously bigger and more costly. Still, more-choices is alway better.
If I could justify the cost I would love to own the new 35mmL...but the Sigma comes closer to that lens than any other....I think.

Dustin..can you review the Sigma 20mm Art next! LOL! (know that that is not possible yet). I am DYING to see some images from that lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 20, 2015)

infared said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



I definitely plan to review it, although I have a couple of other projects to finish up first, including the EOS M3, EF-M 55-200 STM (vs. the 55-250 STM), a DJI Phantom 2 drone + GoPro, and then the 35L II.


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 20, 2015)

I always enjoy reading Dustin's equipment reviews, even when I'm not in the market for the product reviewed. His evaluations are practical and comprehensive and his recommendations highly contextual. I was most appreciative of his reviews of the Canon 16-35/4L, 35/2 IS and 100-400 II when I was in the market for those lenses (I bought one of each).


----------



## nemtom (Oct 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Discuss our review of the Tamron 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD here.



Just a sidenote: czj flektogon 35mm f/2.4 (a vintage manual m42 lens) has 1:2 max repro rate


----------



## infared (Oct 20, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



WOW! That's a full plate!.... I will be interested in your review of the 35L II ...especially any comparisons or references to the 35mm Art.... I think Sigma is partially responsible for the incredible quality of the new 35L II...
..hee...hee... 8) (They made Canon "put-up"!!!!!!!).
The price is just too rich for me for a 35mm prime....but it's nice to know its there.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks! I'm eagerly awaiting your review of the 45mm f/1.8.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> I always enjoy reading Dustin's equipment reviews, even when I'm not in the market for the product reviewed. His evaluations are practical and comprehensive and his recommendations highly contextual. I was most appreciative of his reviews of the Canon 16-35/4L, 35/2 IS and 100-400 II when I was in the market for those lenses (I bought one of each).



Thanks, Jon


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2015)

nemtom said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss our review of the Tamron 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD here.
> ...



Interesting - odd f/stop rating on that one.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2015)

DJL329 said:


> Thanks! I'm eagerly awaiting your review of the 45mm f/1.8.



Hopefully next week some time.


----------



## JonoRees (Oct 21, 2015)

These have just turned up here in NZ.

Surprisingly the price difference between the sigma and the Tamron is only $24 ($1,198 & $1,175)... While the weight feels good on the 5dm3, the focus speed was pretty slow. Couldn't get much of an idea about C.A but they definitely feel nice in the hand.

VC was pretty good though I must say.

The 45mm is something I'm looking at getting but it needs to fall in price. Managed to pick up the Sigma 35mm about a year ago for $999 which I thought was a about right.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2015)

JonoRees said:


> These have just turned up here in NZ.
> 
> Surprisingly the price difference between the sigma and the Tamron is only $24 ($1,198 & $1,175)... While the weight feels good on the 5dm3, the focus speed was pretty slow. Couldn't get much of an idea about C.A but they definitely feel nice in the hand.
> 
> ...



The American market is definitely getting the best price. Here in Canada the retail price is coming in closer to $850, but still undercuts the Sigma price by close to $200. The overall price really varies by market, but I think that they also tend to come down more in those other markets after a period than they do in North America.


----------



## ejenner (Oct 22, 2015)

Given this review, I'm a little surprised the 45mm isn't getting more attention.

As Canon users we have the crap offerings from Canon except at the high end (and the 1.2 has its own issues for the more casual 50mm shooter), the heavy and not cheap and (from what I gather) sill not great focusing Sigma.

An ~50mm 1.8 with VC, decent in the center and mid-frame wide open, maybe not super-fast, but accurate AF and decent bokeh? I'm in. At least sometime before the holiday indoor shooting starts anyway.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for another excellent review Dustin. I really appreciate your take on lenses from a photographers perspective. Test lab results are nice, but I prefer the type of reviews you are putting out.



ejenner said:


> Given this review, I'm a little surprised the 45mm isn't getting more attention.
> 
> As Canon users we have the crap offerings from Canon except at the high end (and the 1.2 has its own issues for the more casual 50mm shooter), the heavy and not cheap and (from what I gather) sill not great focusing Sigma.
> 
> An ~50mm 1.8 with VC, decent in the center and mid-frame wide open, maybe not super-fast, but accurate AF and decent bokeh? I'm in. At least sometime before the holiday indoor shooting starts anyway.



As an owner of a 50mm f/1.8 STM, I can attest that it's not a "crap" lens. Inexpensive, yes, but overall a good product, especially for the price. I have a nice selection of much more expensive L lenses, but I often choose the little 50 STM since its so small and light and performs well.

I also own the excellent 35/2 IS and would love a Canon 50mm version of that lens since I really like the 50mm focal length. Since Canon isn't offering one, I am interested in the new Tamron 45/1.8 VC and plan to rent one soon.


----------



## NorbR (Oct 22, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> JonoRees said:
> 
> 
> > These have just turned up here in NZ.
> ...



Don't know what Tamron are doing with their prices, but this is getting weird. Here in Switzerland, where they have also recently started to be available, they (35mm and 45mm alike) retail at CHF 975 at the cheapest, and that price seems to be holding. The Sigma 35mm is currently available for CHF 706. 

We usually get very reasonable prices in Switzerland ... typically about the same value in CHF as the announced value in USD, which makes some sense, CHF being a bit stronger, but we also have (low-ish) sales tax to pay. I've never seen such a discrepancy in price between American and Swiss markets. I'm curious to see how long this will last. 

And Dustin, thanks a lot for yet another excellent review. I look forward to your review of the 45mm, which is the one that could potentially interest me (although not at its current price ...)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 22, 2015)

ejenner said:


> Given this review, I'm a little surprised the 45mm isn't getting more attention.
> 
> As Canon users we have the crap offerings from Canon except at the high end (and the 1.2 has its own issues for the more casual 50mm shooter), the heavy and not cheap and (from what I gather) sill not great focusing Sigma.
> 
> An ~50mm 1.8 with VC, decent in the center and mid-frame wide open, maybe not super-fast, but accurate AF and decent bokeh? I'm in. At least sometime before the holiday indoor shooting starts anyway.



I'm in the same boat. I have the 35mm f/2 IS, and like it well enough that I'm not going to swap, but I do have an order in for the 45mm. It's my Christmas present from my wife


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 22, 2015)

bholliman said:


> Thanks for another excellent review Dustin. I really appreciate your take on lenses from a photographers perspective. Test lab results are nice, but I prefer the type of reviews you are putting out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been in the same boat, although I mostly use older MF 50mm lenses because I haven't found a modern one that blows, say, a SMC Takumar 50mm f/1.4, away enough to purchase. I considered adding the 50mm STM to double up on my M3, but have decided that the Tamron 45mm is a close as I'm going to get for now to an equivalent of the 35IS. My order is in on it, and my review will be up here next week. In the meantime you can find my full review on the lens on my website here: http://bit.ly/1M5g5cK


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 22, 2015)

NorbR said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > JonoRees said:
> ...



The prices have been negotiated region by region, and, trust me, the local distributors) in smaller countries (Canada is in the same boat) have been sweating the prices being so high in their region compared to the US price. I almost wonder if the US price is at a loss and other regions are subsidizing it. I'm not sure what the yens price is in comparison to the Euro, but Europe seems to be getting a lot of sticker shock on these lenses. My experience says that Europe will also see a bigger price drop after a bit, while the North American price will pretty much stay the same. The Tamron 24-70 VC and 70-200 VC have hardly budged in their price in North America since introduction.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 22, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> ...
> but Europe seems to be getting a lot of sticker shock on these lenses. My experience says that Europe will also see a bigger price drop after a bit, while the North American price will pretty much stay the same. The Tamron 24-70 VC and 70-200 VC have hardly budged in their price in North America since introduction.


To give that experience some numbers here the actual prices in Germany:
Tamron 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD
MRSP: 1099,- Euro
actual: 789,- Euro

Tamron 45mm f/1.8 Di VC USD
MRSP: 1099,- Euro
actual: 759,- Euro

That are prices for Canon. Prices for Sony and Nikon mount are even cheaper.
So almost 30% discount right from the start. So much for MRSP :


----------



## searsie (Oct 22, 2015)

Lurker from way back - new member from Canada. Anyone have any idea of release of the 45mm in Canada? 35 was available late last month.


----------



## ejenner (Oct 23, 2015)

bholliman said:


> As an owner of a 50mm f/1.8 STM, I can attest that it's not a "crap" lens. Inexpensive, yes, but overall a good product, especially for the price.



Well, maybe this is what I need. But I didn't see a bunch of 50 1.4 owners changing over. Regardless of price, if it is at least as sharp as the 1.4 @ f1.8 and focuses quickly and accurately in low light, then it should be a lot better than 50 1.4 except the 1/3 stop max aperture.

I haven't heard amazing things about he AF though. I guess it seems accurate so maybe I should look at it again since this is only an occasional-use FL for me.

A 50mm version of the 35 f2 IS would be ideal for me.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 23, 2015)

searsie said:


> Lurker from way back - new member from Canada. Anyone have any idea of release of the 45mm in Canada? 35 was available late last month.



It's here, but the question is whether there will be any stock. I know the distributor in Canada is getting one more order in before the year is out (my 45mm is in that order). Contact Amplis Foto to preorder: http://store.amplis.com/p/tamron-45mm-f-1-8-di-vc-usd-sp?pp=24

If you use the code AMPLIS52014 you can get 5% off the order.


----------



## searsie (Oct 23, 2015)

Thx Dustin. Have already pre ordered very late September so hoping my lens will be in that next batch. Love your reviews and site!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 23, 2015)

searsie said:


> Thx Dustin. Have already pre ordered very late September so hoping my lens will be in that next batch. Love your reviews and site!



Nice...and thank you!


----------



## TeT (Oct 24, 2015)

Just got my 45mm today. It was the close focus / magnification that sealed the deal. Found one used on eBay (who bails on a new lens that quick) It checked out perfect and is awesome.... Thanks for the reviews and recommendations...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 24, 2015)

TeT said:


> Just got my 45mm today. It was the close focus / magnification that sealed the deal. Found one used on eBay (who bails on a new lens that quick) It checked out perfect and is awesome.... Thanks for the reviews and recommendations...



That's very strange (that someone would already be selling), but I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you Dustin. As usual, excellent review.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 25, 2015)

Click said:


> Thank you Dustin. As usual, excellent review.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Djaaf (Nov 2, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> To give that experience some numbers here the actual prices in Germany:
> Tamron 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD
> MRSP: 1099,- Euro
> actual: 789,- Euro
> ...



Pretty much the same in France... 
The Canon 35 f/2 IS goes for 500€ and the Tamron 35 f/1.8 for almost 800€. 
From B&H, the price difference is 50$... At that price, the Tamron is not that attractive... It's even pricier than the Sigma 35 Art (at around 739€)... 

A bit disappointed, there, I admit... 

Djaaf.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 2, 2015)

Djaaf said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > To give that experience some numbers here the actual prices in Germany:
> ...



I suspect that price will drop. The US price will probably stay the same for years (save an occasional sale), but I expect the price in some European markets to drop.


----------



## leoyuho (Nov 3, 2015)

fantastic review as always. Thanks


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 3, 2015)

leoyuho said:


> fantastic review as always. Thanks



You're welcome!


----------

